# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] 2DARK, Frederick Reynal ne nous laisse plus seul dans le noir.

## moimadmax

Le papa de Alone In The Dark a réuni quelques amis dans le cadre d'un nouveau studio, nommé GloomyWood, afin de créer son second survival horror, 2DARK. Et ça, c'est une super bonne nouvelle.


 Le jeu étant au début de son développement peu de détails sont disponibles, seul le trailer nous apprend qu'il faudra sauver vos enfants et leurs amis d'une maison plongée dans le noir. Noir qui pourra être dissipé grâce à des bougies, lampe à pétrole ou lampe torche, toutes consommable, sinon c'est pas drôle. Des armes seront aussi disponibles et il faudra être attentif aux bruits environnant (représenté par des sons visuels).

 Côté technique, le jeu sera en voxel et développé avec Monkey X, ce qui peut le rendre multiplateforme (PC, Consoles, Tablettes/Smartphone, Browser) selon les désirs de l'équipe. 

 Il est possible de suivre le développement du jeu sur le devblog de celui-ci.

 Pour ceux qui se posent la question, Gloomywood c'est Frederick RAYNAL, Yael BARROZ, Thierry PLATON et Sophie-Anne BLED. Plus d'infos ici.
Teaser : 

Rendu des différents éclairages (respectivement: Bougie, lampe à pétrole, lampe torche):  
Rendu du personnage principal en voxel :


J'ai ouvert une discussion sur le forum. Il ne reste plus qu'a attendre. Et un petit apperçu aussi sur CPC 302.
Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## moimadmax

Voilà le lien vers le Teaser, car la vidéo semble avoir disparue  ::(: .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rNkIQOpvnI
Et le rendu qui bouge :


Oui ce post est un patch de l'article  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je crois que t'as quelques soucis de balise  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je corrige ça de suite.

Et voila.

Merci pour l'article.

----------


## Taro

Tiens j'ignorais que Fred bossait sur une suite de ce jeu.
En tout cas, le perso "principal" en voxel, c'est clairement lui. Même tête, même coiffure.

----------


## Higgins

Ah, ce serait impeccable sur la Vita!




> En tout cas, le perso "principal" en voxel, c'est clairement lui. Même tête, même coiffure.


En effet!

----------


## Taro

Bon, par contre, si c'est bien effectivement du multi-plateforme, il est possible que ça ne sorte qu'en dématérialisé et pas en boite ?

----------


## moimadmax

Merci pour les corrections sur l'article  ::): 

Sinon ça en est qu'au développement. Du coup c'est largement trop tôt pour cela.
J'ai, à la vu des règles de news du site, longtemps hésité à sortir cette news pour pas être hors charte. Mais bon là malgrès que c'était en développement, il y a beaucoup à dire.  ::):

----------


## Higgins

Je trouve que ça valait largement le coup de faire une news.
C'est pas tous les jours qu'un nouveau jeu de papa Raynal est annoncé!

----------


## Taro

Dans ce cas je suggère que tu regardes du côté de Créajeux, papa Raynal a supervisé deux projets en fin de la dernière année scolaire : _Panic Manor_ et _Protokit Island_. J'ai eu l'honneur de bosser sur ce dernier.
On peut les trouver là.

----------


## humble.jok

J'ai rencontré Frédérick à Savoie Rétro Game ce week-end. En plus d'être très sympa, il m'a montré des captures récentes (de ce week-end, sa femme a créé de nouveaux éléments durant son absence et les lui a Whatsappé), elles ne sont pas encore sur le blog.

On a parlé un peu technique (à une époque, je codais mon moteur 2D/3D en assembleur mais c'était avant  :;):  ), le coup du "voxel mou", c'est intéressant et ça peut amener des idées de gameplay pas mal.

En tout cas, ça a l'air vraiment chouette et bien flippant -de la façon dont il en parle-.

Il y aura un Ulule début octobre (le 6 normalement).

---------- Post added at 06h54 ---------- Previous post was at 06h53 ----------

PS: Il a aussi évoqué LBA 3...en mode AAA de maintenant...

----------


## Higgins

Ça y est, j'ai backé. Faites pareil, pour la Patrie!

P.S : mais donc c'est ici le topic officiel, ou c'est l'autre?

----------


## Higgins

Vu sur le topic du papier :




> Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, c'est urgent:
> http://fr.ulule.com/2dark/
> (jusqu'au Samedi 22/11, manque moins de 2000€)
> Vous pouvez mettre ce post à un meilleur endroit, si vous voulez.


Il a raison de prévenir, c'est pas loin du but, ce serait triste que ça se plante.

----------


## Taro

J'ai participé aussi.  ::): 
Fred est sympa et le mérite bien !

----------


## Higgins

C'est bon, c'est passé! Cool!

----------


## Catel

Démo alpha
http://2dark.fr/first-alpha-sandbox

----------


## znokiss

Si jamais, j'ai déjà signalé notre ami ci-dessus.

----------

